# Xinamera - Dual Screen Fenster hin und her schieben

## lindsey85

Also ich habe auf meinem Rechner 2 Screens (mit Xinamera), läuft ganz gut, nur kann ich keine Fenster vom einem zum anderen Screen ziehen.

Kann man das über Einstellungen zuum laufen bekommen oder ist das nicht möglich?

mfg lindsey

----------

## drivingsouth

Wenn du KDE verwendest, dann sieh mal im Kontrollzentrum nach. Da gibts unter Angeschlossene Geräte -> Monitor ein paar Einstellungen für den Dualscreenbetrieb.

Darüberhinaus solltest du den xinerama Useflag aktiviert haben und xine, kde,... damit kompilieren, sonst kann es passieren, daß die Programme über beide Monitore maximiert werden.

Gruß,

/Christoph

----------

## lindsey85

naja es läuft wie gesagt schon problemlos, die fenster werden auch richtig maximiert, ich kann nur kein fenster von einem monitor zum anderen ziehen.

mfg lindsey

----------

## cARNESiEL

hi

welchen Windowmanager / Desktop benutzt Du denn?

Und wie schaut Deine xorg.conf aus?

Hast Du in der make.conf auch in den use-flags xinerama mit eingetragen?

Gruß

----------

## AnubisTheKing

Sicher das du Xinerama verwendest? Für mich hört sich das eher so an, als ob du für jeden Monitor einen eigenen XServer am laufen hast. Das hatte ich bei mir nähmlich auch mal so konfiguriert und dann ist nix mit Fenster hin und her schieben. Poste am besten echt mal deine xorg.conf.

----------

## lindsey85

hier die conf datei (keyboard und mouse zeugs hab ich nicht mitkopiert...)

```
Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 80.5

    VertRefresh 50 - 70

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor1"

    HorizSync   30-96

    VertRefresh 50-160

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter connector 0"

    Driver                              "ati"

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "yes"

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "30-96"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "50-160"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=5960

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter connector 1"

    Driver                              "ati"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=5960

    Screen 1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter connector 0"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen1"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter connector 1"

    Monitor     "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

    EndSubsection

EndSection
```

mfg lindsey

----------

## Stormkings

Hi, ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber als ich dualscreen ohne twinview konfiguriert hatte, mit einer nvidia karte, hatte ich folgende sections zusätzlich zu deinen in der xorg.conf (in deinem fall natürlich mit "Monitor0"...):

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Simple Layout"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        Screen      1  "Screen1" LeftOf "Screen0"

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option "Xinerama" "On"

EndSection

```

vielleicht liegt es daran.

----------

## lindsey85

also wenn ich 

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option "Xinerama" "On"

EndSection 

das dazuschreibe kann ich hin und herschieben, aber fenster maximieren über beide screens und die auflösung ist auch bei beiden gleich.

ich verwende gnome.

das ist meine make.conf:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at/ ftp://gentoo.inode.at/source/ http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ "SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X gtk gtk+ gtk2 gnome -qt -kde unicode"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa fbdev"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch"

```

USE="X gtk gtk+ gtk2 gnome -qt -kde unicode"   <-- sind das die useflags? da muss ich dann also Xinerama hinzufügen oder?

edit: schön langsam geht mir ein licht auf ^^ so mehr oder weniger -.-

mfg lindsey

----------

## Fibbs

setz das useflag "xinerama" und kompiliere die betreffenden Pakete neu, dann geht es.

----------

## lindsey85

Also ich hab jetzt den use flag gesetzt und ein update newuse gemacht, das Ergebniss ist das die

Fenster immer noch über beide Monitore maximieren, aber die panels nurmehr über einen Monitor gehen.

mfg lindsey

----------

## lindsey85

Ich hab das mit dem maximieren immer noch nicht hinbekommen, hat evtl noch jemand eine Idee wie man das zum laufen bekommt?

mfg lindsey

----------

## Anarcho

Hast du auch wirklich alles mit xinerama Use-Flag neu kompiliert?

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das emerge -N nicht immer alles findet.

Daher mache ich das dann so:

emerge -epv world | grep xinerama

Dann siehst du ob noch bei einem Paket eine "*xinerama" steht.

----------

## lindsey85

also ich hab jetzt einfach heute nacht ein deep world update laufen lassen und jetzt haut alles hin ^^

(bei gnome und qt waren noch *xinerama flags)

thx an alle die hier geantwortet haben,

mfg lindsey

----------

